# Nail Clipping



## lisaj1354 (Dec 8, 2007)

How often should this be done?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Really, just when they need it. A lot depends on the surface that they run on. Our dog porch has concrete pavers and we hardly ever need to clip the rear nails. Puppy owners of ours whose dogs spend most of their time in a house need them clipped a lot more often. If you have at least one white nail you can see where the quick is inside and judge how much excess nail is growing out beyond that. With all black nails you just have to have experience. Our dogs may get their front nails clipped when they are groomed which is about every three weeks.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lisa, since I am an unexperienced puppy owner I clipped Pablo's nails 1x/week so far, because his nails are mostly black and I'm too scared to cut too much.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I do them myself every 2 weeks.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I do it as needed. I check them whenever I give them a bath and do them at that time, if necessary.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I know there is thread somewhere on nail clippers, but I am running out the door in 20 minutes to go to Petco, what brand of nail clipper do you recommend? 

Thanks!


----------

